# Volvo S40 R-Design (From Russia with love)



## Freeman (Nov 8, 2009)

Hello all from Russia :wave:

This 2008 Volvo S40 R-Design was booked in for exterior detail (interior was done a few weeks ago).

Products used:

Wash:
Meguiar's APC (door shuts, badges etc)
Meguiar's detailing brushes
KCU Orange-Power

Decontaminate:
Meguiar's Professional Detailing Clay (Mild)
Meguiar's Last Touch as lube (1:1 with water)

Exterior:
Makita Polisher
Surf-Ace Fast-Fix Backing Plate
Surf-Ace Lambswool Fast-Fix Pad
Surf-Ace White Foam Mop Fast-Fix Pad
Surf-Ace Black Foam Mop Fast-Fix Pad
Menzerna Power Gloss 
Menzerna Intensive Polish 
Menzerna Final Finish
KCU Gummi-Kunststoff Vinylpflege
Meguiar's Glass Cleaner

LSP:
Poorboy's White diamond
Collinite Super Double Coat 476

Wheels:
Meguiar's Wheel Brightener
KCU Orange-Power
Surf-Ace White Foam Mop Fast-Fix Pad
Menzerna Intensive Polish
Poorboy's Wheel Sealant (2 layers)
KCU Plast Star siliconfrei

Before pics























































50/50



















After pics





































Wheels before










Wheels after




























Final pics













































































































Beading pics





































Thank you for looking :wave:


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

very very smart and excellent correction , nice to hear from someone so far away


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

nice car and work, will i get shot for being young and saying that i like a volvo?haha


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Very nice mate :thumb:


----------



## alexmichniakSRi (Feb 26, 2010)

hey mate.
s40 looks stunning.

what wheels are they?
how much is it lowered by?

I have a C30 R-Design. 

-Alex


----------



## Bensenn_GER (Mar 24, 2010)

Very nice car and great results, too! :thumb:


----------



## Freeman (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks guys!

*alexmichniakSRi*
Original Volvo rims "Medusa" painted in black. It is lowered about 35 mm.

Special for you


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

very good result..that volvo looks clean :thumb:


----------



## alexmichniakSRi (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for the pic Freeman
c30 also looks stunning in that pic.

I can't decide between midir or medusa alloys.!

-Alex


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

Great results and a lovely looking car


----------



## PMC (Dec 4, 2009)

Very good


----------

